
Google Chrome Frame is now in Beta - apike
http://blog.chromium.org/2010/06/google-chrome-frame-now-in-beta.html
======
apike
Although it's unlikely any end users will install Chrome Frame that are unable
to just install Chrome, I think intranet developers could drive its adoption.

Here's the pitch: "We could build this new intranet app for $100,000 if we
roll out Chrome Frame to the users, or for $200,000 if we need to support
vanilla IE6."

